# Fish Babes II - Rated G



## Captain Dave

Let us try it one more time. 

Remember ( Rated G means for Everone ) pictures and dialog.....


----------



## rvrrat14

*Ashley at the Jetties - POC*

Love time with my little lady!


----------



## fish-n-agg

Here are a few of my fiance.


----------



## Sharkbite

fish-n-ag-

That looks like the stern of the Cavalier. Am I right?

Sharkbite


----------



## fish-n-agg

Sharkbite

It was actually on the capt. john last summer.


----------



## Soapeddler

My better half.


----------



## rjohnson107

Soapeddler....and she likes Shiner!!! Lucky man


----------



## aggie82josh

My girlfiend this past weekend on the Big E.


----------



## Hit The Deck!

1


----------



## ososhortman

Here is my Babe, OsoPatticakes. And yes she always outfishes me. Shes been doing it for over 30 years. Thats OK I enjoy watching her have fun. 


By ososhortman


----------



## JWS

im jealous of you guys that actually get your significant others to go fishing. ive tried and tried to no avail.


----------



## Captain Dave

*Captions from the starter thread....*

Forgot the captions.. In order, Missed brown trout in New Hampshire, Brook Trout in Colorado, Blue Fish in Cape Cod and our flounder from cape cod that we brought over to a local restaurant to fry up for us.. Umm Umm good...

Looks like we are of to a great 2nd outing... Enjoy



Captain Dave said:


> Let us try it one more time.
> 
> Remember ( Rated G means for Everone ) pictures and dialog.....


----------



## gatorbait

*Mine*

I hope this thread lasts. There are some really good fisherwomen out there who dont get enough credit. Ive got a pile of Fisher Babes at my house. They all can do it and a little one is in training right now. Got to get her to quit pulling the chart tails off all my baits first. lol Here are my fisher babes. I know some I just posted, but Ill add em to this thread anyways.

Z


----------



## ososhortman

********* you make me jealous. I can' wait till my grandaughter and the other grandbaby that is the way get old enough to go with Patticakes and I. I get to teach them and also get to teach a new daughter in-law too (she will be a fish babe as well). I enjoy this thead a great deal. It shows that real fish babes do not have to be just pin up girls. Thanks Capt. Dave for starting this thread.


----------



## capt henry

*Bull*

try this one


----------



## kevin122344

Hit The Deck! said:


> 1


Hit the Deck, that crab is monstrous! North Jetty?

great kid too!


----------



## Captain Dave

The thread is getting better when we can add Mama ********* and the little Gatorbaits as well. Thanks for posting and since we labled it rated G I hope we ALL get the G part..

Remember.. Family and Friends...

PS. If you have a Huntin babe, please see the newly listed Hunting Babes thread...



ososhortman said:


> ********* you make me jealous. I can' wait till my grandaughter and the other grandbaby that is the way get old enough to go with Patticakes and I. I get to teach them and also get to teach a new daughter in-law too (she will be a fish babe as well). I enjoy this thead a great deal. It shows that real fish babes do not have to be just pin up girls. Thanks Capt. Dave for starting this thread.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

here is mine with her first legal trout!!!









Then here with her first legal Red










And here she is stalking some big girls in Rock Port


----------



## RedXCross

Nice thread guys , as GB said I hope it continues.. I have a few, but I can't post them I do not think they would fit here..Maybe the last one that got stopped..


----------



## notoj

I married a fishing machine !!!!!!!!

1. 61# dodo in Cabo 
2. 52# ling
3. Her biggest Kingfish to date
Troy


----------



## ROBALO 2160

Here's one of my six year old.I think she's hooked


----------



## Specsniper

Here are my beautiful girls....

1. My better half starting a wade
2. My 3yr old.....still hunting for her first keeper


----------



## Captn C

Here is my babe/fishing machine!The 4th pic is 3 hoo she caught in one trip.


----------



## squidmotion

here are some of the girl members (and dad) of the 'jerkbait fishing club'

and the youngest, baby squidmo!


----------



## gris

*Redfish on top.*

My daughter wanted to learn to "walk the dog". She is a quick learner.


----------



## jamesgreeson

Gris ,those reds are getting bigger each time.Watch out!


----------



## country7

Here is my fish babe on her first fishing trip in the new boat


----------



## FishinHippie

My fishin buddy from the Golden Triangle... 

























And the only person I know to have caught a trout post-cleaned!


----------



## Swampmamma

aww there I am.. thanks Hippie for posting them! BTW I am not going to Houston today so I am up for the trip!


----------



## General CoolBro

Great thread....enjoying the pics!

A few of mine.

GCB


----------



## TKoenig

dem trout sure like her popper... great pics.. makes me want kids.


----------



## Captain Dave

*Thanks*

Thanks all for the clean rated G posts all.... Keep on posting ...

Check out the Hunting Babes and the Kids page if you get a chance.. It is catching on. It is great to see all the pics of Family and Friends enjoying the Great Outdoors

The original Fish Babes thread is the top hit on the counter at 2coolfishing with almost 180,000 hits and still growing.

It is closed, but not forgotten...

-> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=136080


----------



## Sow Trout

Some day some guy is going to really appreciate the fact that you taught her to fish and he didn't have to.


General CoolBro said:


> Great thread....enjoying the pics!
> 
> A few of mine.
> 
> GCB


----------



## Team Buddhahead

*Marissa and Nathan...*

Here's one from last year...


----------



## satandogcatcher

first flounder on lure


----------



## hilldo

Great shots, guys!


----------



## TRIPLE

Here is my little girls firt fish.


----------



## Titanium Girl

Looks like I need to go fishing Dad.. Big smiles all around . 

You are # 1


----------



## MATLAW

Oldest daughter with big trout...priceless!!!


----------



## PHINS

*Fishing Pics*

Wife doing what she normally does.....catching bigger and more fish than me.


----------



## cfred

Here's a few of myself and my bride to be.


----------



## Aggieangler

Awesome posts everyone. GCB...you and I have a daughter about the same age and share a love for a good school. Maybe we need to try to get them on the water together sometime. She is a cutie pie! 

Keep em coming folks. I will see what I can do to drag up some and post them myself.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

She is without a doubt my favorite fishing buddy. Same pics as the old thread that got zapped. The cats were caught on chartreuse slab spoons accidently while white bass fishing.


----------



## JustAddWater2

Gee I hope this is G or PG


----------



## bjones2571

I think that may be PG-13


----------



## Trigger Man

How Do I Post A Pic


----------



## gatorbait

Let this be warning number one gents. This IS NOT a T&A thread. Next one and we will be forced to remove this thread. If thats what ya wanna look at there are websites for that. Thanks.

Z


----------



## Freshwaterman




----------



## gris

bump for a great thread.


----------



## DuckDigler

Great pics!


----------



## Redfishr

Great photos guys and girls......


----------



## mahi42

First mate & grandaughter


----------



## RenFish

2nd Place Red at the TOBA tourney...










Another Red...










She's a furry little babe but she's loves to fish!


----------



## JUNKINGDUCKS

Great Thread!


----------



## Redfishr

My sweet bride from 20 years ago to today... She has changed a little but I still am deeply in love....


----------



## Captain Dave

Here are some pics before the Fish Babes in my house hibernate for the winter....:spineyes:

Some nice Reds and a Mack thrown in.

For the new members, you can check out the original babes thread that was closed...

--> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=136080&highlight=fish+babes

-->


----------



## rodwade

She's already a fishing pro, now I'm working on my neice going spearfishing with me!


----------



## F150FISH

my girl


----------



## squidmotion

a few of my new boat driver......

she loves the hewes! throws a fit when i take her out of it!!!!


----------



## speckthreat

*my two favorite girls*

nikki and crash


----------



## squidmotion

who's nikki and who's crash? hehehehe just kidding....

nice photo.


----------



## Fish Fear me

Great Pics. Ill soon post one of my babe with her first Red. Oh and got outfished that day.


----------



## GroMo

We hope to add a Ladies Division to SALTTOURNAMENT.COM

Thanks for posting the many reasons why...

Maybe Q3 2008 

Gromo


----------



## Gethookedadventures

heres a few of me and my friend brittney shes one heck of a fish babe can keep up with the guys


----------



## auden80

*My Wife Lacey*

This is my wife. She loves catching big reds and has a knack for it too!!!


----------



## Captain Dave

*Titanium Girls Back*

Out of hibernation...Well till this week long cold front...

Say about 500 # of fish caught last Sat. Yee Haw.... :fireworks

link to fishing report -> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=153766


----------



## Captain Dave

Here is a pic of 2cooler Melissaa52. It was a pleasure to hook her up on her biggest fish to date. They only going to get bigger M.

Link to fishing report -> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=160054


----------



## d4rdbuilder

*Future Daughter-in-Law*

Jessica, offshore last Sept.


----------



## jamie_hinesley

My friend Cody Maddox's fience' Renee. She's a fishin' fool!!!!


----------



## idlethru

same here...i tell her to do it this way...then she proves me wrong!


----------



## monkeyman1

my girlfriend of 30 years!


----------



## kurt68

My 2 year old's first fish.


----------



## Junebug

The wife


----------



## lwright

Whoop!!! I love it 


General CoolBro said:


> Great thread....enjoying the pics!
> 
> A few of mine.
> 
> GCB


----------



## Hunter4x4

Here is one half of my fishing babe. I need to get the other half (her mother) on this list. This was Hunter's first flounder and she had to make sure she was wearing something she liked for this picture.


----------



## StevePage

Here's my fishin babe


----------



## sbs5950

My fiancee and I - getting married in July!!

In the chair!









After the fight!









The fish!


----------



## wading_fool

Here is a pic of my babes from this past weekend...Team PFdoubleD in action, can you tell which one is my party girl lol


----------



## The Machine

berry nice.


----------



## TomL

Here's some of one of my favorite fishing partners...


----------



## TomL

A few more...BTW, love this thread!


----------



## wadehedtke

Awesome pics and stories. Looking forward to posting mine.


----------



## cfred

Another resurrected thread! Good one though.


----------



## Captain Dave

*Summer time Bump... 2008*

It is getting to be half way point in to the summer ( Calaendar )

Some variety summertime catches . Best ones that I wish I had picture for were the summer blue fish up in Cape Cod. Next time..


----------



## TxDremz

*Here's my "fishergirl"*

Here she is...


----------



## The Machine

them girls can catch fish


----------



## johnd

*East Bay*

Miss Mary Helen


----------



## Texxan1

geeze John, 

That fish is almost as big as Mary Helen!!!!!!


----------



## Big Willy

Here are some recent picts of the wife. She is awesome and has just started throwing a baitcaster and topwaters. Love to fish with her and she really loves to fish!


----------



## jhj415

Wifes first red fish and first kayak trip


----------



## Hunter4x4

Here is Hunter with a few fish we caught one Friday afternoon. She loves to fish and take pictures with the results.


----------



## Captain Dave

*Mid Summer Bump*

Should be some more pics with the summer season coming to an end for some... Ba...bump


----------



## Captain Dave

*BUMP*

With the seasonal Hunting Hotties thread going on I thought maybe it was time for the Year roundFish Babes II thread get a refresh on the possible sleet /snow night up here north of the gulf..

There has got to be some nice Flounder / Big trout pics... Let show em that there are Fishing Babes 365 days a year.. LOL

Here is a pic of my Daughter with a fine days catch, My Sis in law with a nice Red and Melissaa52 with a fall classic dual Bull Red hook up..


----------



## FloatmasterII

*Daddy's little girls and mom tearing it up West Matty style*

Can't beat fishin with the Gal's.


----------



## Captain Dave

*Fish Babes II 2009*

Well we are over the hump for summer, so I figure I would bump this thread from last year to add to it rather than start a # III and let the new folks enjoy it as well.

Here are some of my favorites from 2009..

Mom with one her summer Bull Reds

Daughter with Red Fever

My Sis inlaw and Mom with out Group 54 # inshore Ling

Sis In-Law With a nice Black Tip Shark

Niece before going to Army


----------



## Captain Dave

Daughters friend first fish trip ever with Beautiful Uglies
Daughter B.U.
Shes got the Jack


----------



## Profish00

Nice dave , way to put the ladies on the fish. They looked hooked!


----------



## 9121SS

Granddaughters first trip, daughter & Wifes best LOL she would kill me if she saw this.


----------



## RAT DADDY




----------



## RAT DADDY

Here is a few pics from this summer taking my girl fishing with me and she loves it the first pic is from today she caught them on top water lure she is hooked on them I can't get that lure of her rod now lol.:doowapsta


----------



## LovinIt

Well I have no one to post for me, so I will post my own if that's ok. Here's my big trout for the Summer 09. Hope ya'll don't mind.


----------



## Yams

Few of my wife catching and releasing her first sail off of Ft. Lauderdale last february. Of course it was the only sail caught that day.....im glad she got to land her.


----------



## steelrain202

Heres a few pics of my bubby. Her first time saltwater fishing and she won the ladies division with this redfish. She now wades with me and loves to fish. Shell get out there and fish all day or night with me.


----------



## whos your daddy

Here are a few of my babes.


----------



## whos your daddy

Couple more


----------



## FireEater

Wifey









Wifey again with her shark









11 year old Daughter on left









Again









18 year old Daughter


----------



## Captain Dave

*Thanks all who posted*

Well, It looks like we are at the last of the 2cool fish-babes. Florida may outdo Texas this year.. 

WE kick there butts the last 2 .

Keep on posting


----------



## mikey01

**

always fun to fish with the ol lady...


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Grand baby*

My Grand baby Briley...


----------



## choupic

This is my better half with her first AJ, ran outta Matagorda.


----------



## phi471

Here's a couple of my gf alison who out-fished me this certain day...


----------



## wadefisher3180

my baby


----------



## rsparker67

Mi esposa!


----------



## Mike77015

My wife from our vegas trip. She is a fishing fool, but wouldnt let me post any of those pictures.


----------



## mikey01

**

My wifes first keeper topwater trout... sigh... brought a tear to me eye... :dance:


----------



## sweenyite

*My kiddos*


----------



## CoastalCutie84

phi471 said:


> Here's a couple of my gf alison who out-fished me this certain day...


Best birthday EVER!


----------



## Captain Dave

*Hot Diggity..2009 Fish Babes*

I love the threads that dont die... Thanks for the recent postings.

I KNOW THAT THERE IS A SUMMER FULL JUST ITCHING TO GET DUG OUT BEFORE THEY GET BURIED.

Here is the latest from my sis in law Sirenita and my Mom and daughter When I am graced with their presence on the open waters, They usually have the magic working her way. Translation.. Sirenita = Mermaid.. Titanium Girl = a girl that will always outstand you on the open water..:butterfly LOL


----------



## Auer Power

Here's some of the Gf and my daughter (3)
Seem's like the GF catches EVERYTHING!


----------



## Bretticu$




----------



## POCLANCE

*Wife Babe & kids*

Caught several like this a few weeks ago @ POC with wife and kids. Dad only caught 1 slot. Released 20 over 2 days to lay eggs and to fight another day.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

*mi gf*

pics of my gf first red and bass..she is addicted to fishing now!! I LOVE HER!


----------



## Texhad

*Thanks for the memories*

These posts bring back great memories of my daughters and my neice on various wonderful trips through the years. Always a blessing to be on the water with my ladies. Thanks to EVERYONE who posted.


----------



## sweenyite

*Random shots.*

A few random shots from a recent trip.


----------

